# Kernel Config for Intel Corei7-2675QM CPU @ 2.20GHz?[SOLVED]

## Budoka

I'm slowly but surely becoming more comfortable optimizing my kernel for my system.

I have a  Intel Core i7-2675QM processor. http://bpaste.net/show/86619/

But I am not sure what I should select. It isn't a Core2 according to the Intel site. Should I select Generic? 

 *Quote:*   

> Processor family ─────────────────────────┐
> 
>                                                                              │  Use the arrow keys to navigate this window or press the hotkey of │  
> 
>                                                                              │  the item you wish to select followed by the <SPACE BAR>. Press    │  
> ...

 

Is there other kernel stuff I should select when configuring? Thanks.Last edited by Budoka on Mon Apr 01, 2013 1:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppurka

Yes. It should be core 2.

EDIT: More importantly, you can read the help text of that option and check the cpu family in your /proc/cpuinfo.

----------

## Budoka

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Yes. It should be core 2.
> 
> EDIT: More importantly, you can read the help text of that option and check the cpu family in your /proc/cpuinfo.

 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_MCORE2:                                                                                                                                                                                                           │  
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                                                                                                          │  
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                                                                                                          │  
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

So I gather since my processor number is "6" it is a newer Xeon so I selected that. However what is a bit confusing to me is if I check Intel, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-processor/Corei7Specifications.html it isn't obvious to me that this is a Core2/Xeon processor. ANyway, thanks for the help.

----------

